# Diseño de encendido Digital de Amplificadores



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 13, 2009)

Hola, estoy armando un gabiente con varios amplificador (estoy logrando un tipo "home teather")  donde voy a colocar un amplificador de 20+20 para los parlantes de atras, uno de 20W medios y otro de 70W para el subwoofer (este ultimo esta en veremos en otro post, los parlantes centrales lo tengo echo ya comprado) y diceñe un circuito digital con un flip-flop JK que comanda un rele, el cual deja o no pasar los 220 a los respectivos transformadores de los amplificador. El flip-flop JK lo uso en configuracion J y K a "1" logico variando su salida con pulsos de clock de un pulsador puesto con una R a masa para que nunca se produsca el efecto de alta impedancia y el flip-flop elija el que hacer. Abajo les dejo el archivo de worbech ( o como se escriba jeje) Creo q ese circuito esta bien, si tiene erroes me dicen, pero lo que yo quiero hacer q a partir de la comutacion del flip-flop produsca algo en los rectificadores que descargue los capacitores, porque sino toco el pulsador y el audio sigue sonando por unos segundos, y no es muy lindo eso. Saludos!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ene 16, 2009)

mandalo en como imagen o como pdf para poder ayudarte, porque no tengo el woorkbench


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 17, 2009)

Aca esta la imagen, saludos


----------



## juanma (Ene 17, 2009)

adri_ariel_05 dijo:
			
		

> lo que yo quiero hacer q a partir de la comutacion del flip-flop produsca algo en los rectificadores que descargue los capacitores, porque sino toco el pulsador y el audio sigue sonando por unos segundos, y no es muy lindo eso. Saludos!



Hacelo con un optoacoplado y un rele, sensando la corriente de la red, conectando/desconectando los parlantes al amplificador. Una base para el diseño tomala de aca:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/spk_en/SPK_enable.html

Ese mismo rele lo podes usar (junto con mas circuiteria) como proteccion por DC y el delay para conectar los parlantes al amplificador.

*NO* te recomiendo descargar los capacitores produciendo un cortocircuito con un rele por ejemplo, lo mejor, es desconectar los parlantes.


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Ene 17, 2009)

osea tu idea de desconectar los parlantes es buena, pero yo lo que quiero es tambien desconectar la tensión de 220 en los transformadores y rectificadores, dejando al gabinete en stan bay tengo pensado poner un par de displays con una memoria casera (demutliplexor y diodos) , cuando esta apagado el "equipo" van a ver dos rallitas, cuando este prendido va a decir on (en ingles porque "encendido" es muy larga jeje). Entonces para definir, como corte de tensión mi cicuito esta bien, o le agrego el opto que controle los 220, controlado este (es decir su diodo de luz controlado por el rele) y el rele por el transistor, a la par de que otro rele desconecta todas las salidas de los parlantes que van a ser 4 salidas, (20+20W 20W y 70W) asi esta bien? saludos y gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (May 19, 2009)

no los pongas en corto, ponles en paralelo una resistencia para acelerar la descarga...


----------



## obregon (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola,fijate que entre la comunicacion de la salida Q Y -Q del  flip-flop con el TR BC 548,no lo conectes directo,si no intercalale una resistencia de 1K para que absorva cualquier irregularidad en lo que es (tension-corriente),y ponele un diodo rapido de proteccion al TR 548 como ser el 1N4148 esto evita que se te queme el TR por corrientes inversas que produce el rele.


----------

